

Fabricly (YC W10), Bolder, and disruptive innovation - arihelgason
http://blogs.hbr.org/haque/2010/07/green_shoots_fabricly_and_actb.html

======
cangrande
To what extent are other verticals open to tech innovation as well? Such as
the Art market.

~~~
ALee
PG, time to revisit your first idea before ViaWeb.

